# Huge crowd of gun rights supporters show up to Virginia Beach City Council meeting



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://wtkr.com/2019/12/03/huge-cr...p-to-the-virginia-beach-city-council-meeting/


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Where were they election day?

AFS


----------

